# La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial #2 Cigar Review - Tasty Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice cigar.

Read the full review here: La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial #2 Cigar Review - Tasty Smoke


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice job, ee is one of my favorites


----------

